# Displayport Cable Advice - V1.2, V1.2a 1.3, 1.4 ???  For Freesync 75Hz at 3440 x 1440



## Sasqui (Dec 13, 2017)

New monitor is an LG 34CB88-P 34" Ultrawide QHD 21:9 Curved IPS Monitor, 3440 x 1440 5ms, AMD FreeSync, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB Quick Charge - Paired with a Powercolor Vega 64.

The display included a 6' displayport cable that works fine, I'm getting 75Hz refresh with Freesync.  Visuals are stunning.

I need a longer cable, like 10' and not sure what to get.  I read that v1.2*a* supports Adaptive Sync (Freesync) *OPTIONALLY*, so I'm guessing that's a requirement and V1.2 itself may not get me 75Hz and Freesync.

Wiki article here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#1.4

Version 1.3 cables are hard to find and pricey.  Can't even find version 1.4.  Would there be any benefit to paying for 1.3? ... the bandwidth is much higher and does give more Hz at 4K and resolutions higher than 1080p

What to get for a 10' cable???  I haven't found any that explicitly state 1.2a... that also support Freesync


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 13, 2017)

In my experience rated version doesn't matter as much as quality of the cable itself. I've seen sporadic black screens with cheaper cables, my solution was just to buy a bunch, keep the best one and return the other ones.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 13, 2017)

Lindy makes very good cables - https://www.amazon.com/LINDY-41534-CROMO-Display-Cable/dp/B007PKPUNA/
The one review on there has the same resolution as you, but is running 100Hz, so I guess that confirms it works.
Not sure why they're so overpriced in the US though.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 13, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> In my experience rated version doesn't matter as much as quality of the cable itself. I've seen sporadic black screens with cheaper cables, my solution was just to buy a bunch, keep the best one and return the other ones.



From reading manufacturer specs on the 1.2 cables (amazon), it really is all over the place.  I guess i'm surprised that there isn't any real standard.  Also, getting more than 60 Hz at 4K is near impossible with a 10' v1.2 cable, so it somewhat defeats the purpose of a 144Hz 4k panel (not accounting for pixel speed)



TheLostSwede said:


> Lindy makes very good cables - https://www.amazon.com/LINDY-41534-CROMO-Display-Cable/dp/B007PKPUNA/
> The one review on there has the same resolution as you, but is running 100Hz, so I guess that confirms it works.
> Not sure why they're so overpriced in the US though.



Ouch!  lol ... some of the ones on Amazon state the speed and resolution their good for, most value cables hover around the $10 mark here.  I'm going to poke around some more. For now thankfully, i know I have a cable that works.


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2017)

All you need is a 1.2 cable. Just find a cheap one on Amazon that has a good rating.... Maybe get a couple of them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah, there's only four types of cables now: RBR (DisplayPort 1.0), HBR1 (DisplayPort 1.1), HBR2 (DisplayPort 1.2), and HBR3 (DisplayPort 1.3).   The next version of DisplayPort (1.5 or 2.0) will introduce HBR4.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 13, 2017)

DP 1.0 - 1.1a supports up to 144 Hz @ 1080p, up to 75 Hz @ 1440p
DP 1.2 - 1.2a supports up to 240 Hz @ 1080p, up to 165 Hz @ 1440p, up to 75 Hz at 2160p
DP 1.3 supports up to 240 Hz @ 1080p and 1440p, up to 120 Hz at 2160p
DP 1.4 has the same limits w/o compression but with signal compression (DSC) can do 240 Hz at 2160p


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 14, 2017)

You only need DP 1.2. 4k at 60Hz requires more bandwidth and 1.2 fits the bill for that.


----------



## Juventas (Dec 14, 2017)

There's only two kinds of certified DisplayPort cables: Standard and Reduced Bit Rate.  This is in contrast to HDMI which has eight kinds.

Most DisplayPort cables aren't VESA certified, and the results with these will be hit and miss.  One of the few commonly available certified cables is from Accell.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2017)

Just buy any HBR2 certified cable.  Example: StarTech 10' (should be able to find it for cheaper from Amazon).


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 14, 2017)

How about this?
http://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2367/displayportt_1.4_hbr3_cable_male_-_male_4m_-13.12ft./

https://www.amazon.com/Club3D-CAC-1066-DisplayPort-Cable-13-12/dp/B06XSV3B4L


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2017)

HBR3 is part of DP 1.3 spec which changed frequency but not cable design.  It's not VESA certified.  Of course it would probably work fine.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 14, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about this?
> http://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2367/displayportt_1.4_hbr3_cable_male_-_male_4m_-13.12ft./
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Club3D-CAC-1066-DisplayPort-Cable-13-12/dp/B06XSV3B4L



That's the best one 'Ive seen yet!


----------



## spectatorx (Dec 14, 2017)

I see here discussion about 4k, higher refreshrates and freesync.... Currently i'm using r9 380 4GB, samsung S24E370D and delock display port cable, to be specific this one:
http://www.delock.com/produkte/G_82585/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en

I have impression despite being enabled in monitor and drivers freesync very rarely works, at least i think it doesn't work in rainbow six siege and assassin's creed black flag. Also when i use VSR some games can set 75Hz at 3840x2160 and others can just 60Hz at this resolution (freesync ultimate mode enabled in monitor) but at lower resolutions: 2560x1440 and 1920x1080 they can enable 75Hz.

Do you think changing to club3d cable would solve these problems? If yes do you know any similar capable cable but shorter? Up to 2m is what i need as i have monitor almost directly over pc case, 4m would be too long.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 14, 2017)

No sense buying more than ya need if when ya sell the monitor, the cable goes with it.  So normally no reason to plan for upgrades.  

1.2 will actually take you to 75Hz on 4k tho.

For more detail....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 14, 2017)

Don't buy it longer that 1.80 cm .
The one i have come with the monitor and they say that longer is going to give you latency .


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 14, 2017)

spectatorx said:


> Do you think changing to club3d cable would solve these problems? If yes do you know any similar capable cable but shorter? Up to 2m is what i need as i have monitor almost directly over pc case, 4m would be too long.



Club3D seems to be the one of the few that goes out on a limb to say what their cables support.  See the Amazon link above.  You may have luck, though it sounds a lot more game specific for VSR in your case, so that may not be the cable.  The Adaptive sync support in v1.2a is OPTIONAL... so you may want to contact Club3D directly about that.  I have only played Tomb Raider 2013 on my rig with FS @75Hz.  No tearing at all on max settings.

In reading reviews on Amazon for other 1.2 cables, the LENGTH comes into play in a big way as to Hz supported.

Seems VESA certification doesn't really exist.


----------



## spectatorx (Dec 14, 2017)

Seems like club3d offers shorter cable and it is available at one of local online stores for half price of 4m one:
http://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2430/displayport_1.4_hbr3_cable_m-m_2m-6.56ft./

Is it as good as this 4m one?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 14, 2017)

spectatorx said:


> Seems like club3d offers shorter cable and it is available at one of local online stores for half price of 4m one:
> http://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2430/displayport_1.4_hbr3_cable_m-m_2m-6.56ft./
> 
> Is it as good as this 4m one?



What store?

If they say the cable complies with those standards in either length, hard to prove them wrong without trying it out.  As I said abouve, they are about the only maker out there that lists specific cable capabilities.


----------



## spectatorx (Dec 14, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> What store?
> 
> If they say the cable complies with those standards in either length, hard to prove them wrong without trying it out.  As I said abouve, they are about the only maker out there that lists specific cable capabilities.


I live in Poland so i think you will not be interested in ordering from that store but still, can provide you a link to it anyway:
https://www.morele.net/kabel-club-3d-displayport-displayport-2m-czarny-cac-2068-1637660/


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 14, 2017)

spectatorx said:


> I live in Poland so i think you will not be interested in ordering from that store but still, can provide you a link to it anyway:
> https://www.morele.net/kabel-club-3d-displayport-displayport-2m-czarny-cac-2068-1637660/



Yea, long trip to the store lol.  On the other hand, I'd love to visit


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Seems VESA certification doesn't really exist.


It does but only about 50 cables were ever certified and of those, 10'/3m is the longest certified.  I think the specificiation says 15'/5m is the longest without requiring a powered repeater.

VESA said the cables they tested, some were literally wired wrong so they wouldn't function right in specific use cases.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 15, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It does but only about 50 cables were ever certified and of those, 10'/3m is the longest certified.  I think the specificiation says 15'/5m is the longest without requiring a powered repeater.
> 
> VESA said the cables they tested, some were literally wired wrong so they wouldn't function right in specific use cases.



It definitely is up to the honor system if they are not "certified"  I did a search and found some gold...

This is a good article on Displayport versions and VESA:

*HOW TO CHOOSE A DISPLAYPORT CABLE, AND NOT GET A BAD ONE!*
https://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/

*LIST OF VESA CERTIFIED CABLES AT DISPLAYPORT.ORG*
https://www.displayport.org/product-category/cables-adaptors/?ps&pcat[0]=cables-connectors

There's roughly 30 of them listed there.  The longest I saw was 10'


----------

